# Testing the new 14' 3-6 Prototype casting rod.



## Tommy

A video with the performance details on a custom built CPS 14' 3-6 rod.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLR9a3-R3u0&list=UUhVpkGvTRLk-41c4Nwd-X9Q

Tommy


----------



## RocknReds

Tommy said:


> A video with the performance details on a custom built CPS 14' 3-6 rod.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLR9a3-R3u0&list=UUhVpkGvTRLk-41c4Nwd-X9Q
> 
> Tommy


Guys & girls - I've thrown the prototype and it is sweeeeet. Very user friendly and very suited to a slower casting style. Any time you can increase your distance by more than 10%, it's all good. The rod is light, balanced with good bite detection and fights the fish well. - Tommys friend told me to go out and thrash it and my buddies and I did. 6'6" Dan couldn't break it.

BUG TOMMY TO GET YOU ONE OR EVEN TWO OF THEM.


----------



## Tommy

RnR,

The thing that impressed me most was how effortless the distance was once I slowed down.

Very easy to cast for a 14' rod.

Tommy


----------



## poppop1

I have a CPS 13' 3-6 oz. factory spinning rod, is this extra foot being offered for these rods or only for new blanks (rods), if so have you figured out a price, thanks.


----------



## Tommy

Poppop,

The rods are being custom built by a trusted friend. The butt is extended 1 foot using a carbon fiber extension and reinforcing the joint. The rod is NOT 50/50 as only the butt is being extended.

The price is 399.00 and a few are being built right now as there does appear to be some interest.

I do not offer a reducer (extension) for my current factory rods because the butt (bottom 4-6") is not factory reinforced and could break. 

Tommy



poppop1 said:


> I have a CPS 13' 3-6 oz. factory spinning rod, is this extra foot being offered for these rods or only for new blanks (rods), if so have you figured out a price, thanks.


----------



## RocknReds

Tommy said:


> Poppop,
> 
> The rods are being custom built by a trusted friend. The butt is extended 1 foot using a carbon fiber extension and reinforcing the joint. The rod is NOT 50/50 as only the butt is being extended.
> 
> The price is 399.00 and a few are being built right now as there does appear to be some interest.
> 
> I do not offer a reducer (extension) for my current factory rods because the butt (bottom 4-6") is not factory reinforced and could break.
> 
> Tommy


Remember that these are custom builds which means you can get the reel seat height where you want it. You can also get a sliding/adjustable reel seat so you find the best spot for yourself or throw in the low reel position. This rod should be capable of over 700' with an OTG or Pendulum cast.


----------



## jcallaham

I want one . how do I order No place to do it on the cp website


----------



## Tommy

jcallaham,

399.00 plus 30.00 (429.00) for shipping insured in a PVC tube.

You can contact me directly if you would like to order using cc by phone or you can paypal the funds to me.

Clear your pm box.

Tommy


----------



## jcallaham

thanks tommy box is cleared. would like your paypal address,and I am going to send you a pm with a request for for wrapping.


----------



## jcallaham

thanks tommy box is cleared. would like your paypal address,and I am going to send you a pm with a request for for wrapping.


----------



## matt c

Well Mr Callaham did you buy one?


----------



## jcallaham

matt c said:


> Well Mr Callaham did you buy one?


yes Matt paid for and hope fully won't take to long. still no time off work till 8/8 . gonna be fun to do our own test when it gets here.


----------



## matt c

I am glad you bought something new now I don t have to


----------



## fish bucket

jim,when you tire of it I'd like first dibbs on it...........lol


----------

